

Show HN: PinPigeon - Send pins as printed and shipped postcards for only 1.95 - niftylettuce
https://pinpigeon.com

======
DanI-S
I made something very similar as a side project a few weeks ago:
<https://www.mailmeme.com>

It's awesome to see the beginning of APIs that blur the line between the
physical and digital worlds.

------
Zikes
If this service were used to obtain a postcard print of someone's artwork,
would that be a breach of copyright?

------
dazzawazza
From the name I thought this was an API to send a PIN to a customer that they
could use to verify themselves with another service (much like a credit card
PIN).

Looks nice though.

